# What is the perfect diet for mice?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I just got 5 new mice and I've had mice in the past. But my last ones were brindle so I just feed them food blocks and before that I didn't really know much about feeding them the proper food.

So I'm hoping someone can help me out. I'm looking for the perfect diet for my new babies. They are all just regular fancy mice. Two of them are satin, but that's about it.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Where are you? If you're in the UK I'd recommend Reggie Rat or Pets at Home rat museli for a few mice rather than mixing your own food, but if you're in the USA or Europe then it's probably best if a member in the same country recommends you a suitable food.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Where are you? If you're in the UK I'd recommend Reggie Rat or Pets at Home rat museli for a few mice rather than mixing your own food, but if you're in the USA or Europe then it's probably best if a member in the same country recommends you a suitable food.


I live in the USA, but I can find Reggie Rat. But do you know if it has BHT in it? I bought Hazel hamster (for my hamsters-not mice) and when I was reading the ingredients it has BHT listed. Which is a bad preservative.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunno about that I'm afraid, but I fed it for years when I had small groups of pet does. They did well on it and lived long lives.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It may be in American Reggie Rat, and not in UK Reggie Rat. You'll have to check a bag, since regulations are so different.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Whatever anyone tells you, the perfect food is NOT Browns Tropical Carnival.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I make my own mixture. I´m going change every time, and I add differents organic products...

An example...

Basis: Hamster Crispy. In summer time you can remove the sunflowes to prevent excess oil...










Wheat germ










Mix parakeets










Mix pigeons










5 cereals flakes










Sesame










Linseed










Wheat germ flakes (mice and rats love this!)










Also I add yeast, ecological quinoa, etc....


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Petco sells Reggie Rat....or they used to anyway...I recall it being a pretty good food. Oxbow makes a good food as well (for non-breeding animals...I would probably supplement it with dog food though).

I personally use a mix of Harlan Teklad/Native Earth lab blocks and corn/wheat/soy free dog food.

For non-breeding mice the protein can be as low as 14% or so...but in my experience a higher protein doesn't seem to cause any harm. You want to avoid foods with a lot of sunflower seeds or loose corn. I also try to avoid soy making up the majority of the diet.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Stina in that if you're feeding Oxbow, supplement with dog food. I had rats on that as it is supposed to be very high quality and perfect for their nutrition requirements, however, they did not like the taste and lost too much weight. It was also quite expensive so to pay that amount I'd rather it meet all their needs.


----------



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

Patry:
Do you buy all your things at different places or is there a store or homepage to find it?


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I buy it in a hypermarket 

This: http://www.carrefour.com/


----------



## Kelser (Jun 28, 2012)

I make a homemade mix of:
-yellow millet
-mixed corn
-oat groats
-50/50 budgie seed
-soya beans
-grains
-flaked peas
-sunflower seeds
-dried sweetcorn
-cornflakes
-dry puppy food
-poppy seeds

I find that my mice really well on this, and most of the ingredients are really easy to find!


----------

